# Need advice-About to confront my Husband about his Twitter Addiction



## broken-hearted

Hi. I am new here and need some advice (especially a man's advice). My husband is on twitter. I never really checked his page as I am not on and I trusted him. Well after the Anthony Weiner bit I was kind of curious. So I went on his page just to see (I know he is friends with Porn Stars as he told me) well I found some very distrubing tweets between him and these "porn stars". One he actually offered some girl expensive gifts if he can hit it. She wrote him back "depends on what it is" Told some other "porn star" that he wanted to make out with her. There have been other stuff also. And his profile is PUBLIC! I am devasated. Our sex life has dwindled and we have only been married a year and a half. I am usually the one that initates and sometimes he tells me he is not in the mood. I feel that I did something wrong to make him not want me. I have never had this happen in any of my relationships.

He is out of work currently (damn recession) and home all day. He is always on twitter writing these "porn stars" even when I am home. I am the one bringing in the money and the fact he wrote some ***** about expensive gifts when i am nervous to buy a pair of shoes really upsets me. He was just *****ing about money also. I don't get it. 

Please help me with the best way to approach him as I am a loose cannon and will approach guns blazing and I am not sure if that is the best way. 

Also, do you think this is a form of emotional cheating or these are mini emotional affairs? I really need some insite from anyone who has been in this situation. I am not a prude and we use to watch porn together actually. I had no problem with him looking at porn but when he is responding it becomes a whole different level.

Thanks to all who can help me.


----------



## incognitoman

As a man, I would say these are not mini EA's. He just thinks his life sucks and is trying to "play the game". He is being flirty and wants to sound like a big man. It probably is a fantasy and it excites him. 

With that said, it is NOT okay. The reason is simple. You are uncomfortable. How would he like it if some guy was giving you that same attention? Don't yell at him, don't demand he defriend them or give it up. He will become defensive and you'll end up in a worse fight about it. I would start by subscribing to him, become one of his followers. He'll see that you are and then maybe think twice about what he says and does. If he still continues to act this way then bring it up. Tell him that you feel disrespected by him talking to these women (and I use the term loosely). Might suggest how people that know both him and you might view what he is doing as disrespectful to you. I know for me as a man respect is a big deal and when my wife brings up respect I tend to listen.


----------



## broken-hearted

Thanks for the advice. The thing is I once joked about joining and he said I already have you on facebook can't I have something. That kind of made me suspicious also. So I don't know if that will work. I am the kind of person that likes to talk about things. I just want to know that our marriage is ok.


----------



## incognitoman

broken-hearted said:


> Thanks for the advice. The thing is I once joked about joining and he said I already have you on facebook can't I have something. That kind of made me suspicious also. So I don't know if that will work. I am the kind of person that likes to talk about things. I just want to know that our marriage is ok.


Do it anyways, find some other interesting things to follow as well. Follow your favorite TV stars or anything. If he is public then it doesn't even require you to follow him. Get involved. I know you want to talk about it but I bet you that you will end up screaming about it not talking and he will get defensive and not listen. Men understand respect that's the language we speak and understand. If you need to talk to him, then make sure you use words like respect.


----------



## PealedBannana

Join twitter and try flirtng with him. If my wife did something like that you better believe all my focus would turn to her.

Part of it sounds like your guy needs some personal time or a hobby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

